# Pregnant on bridging visa A



## Tassi_girl (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I am in a really tricky situation, I am pregnant on my bridging visa A ( de facto partner visa, applied in november)!

I am devastated since I have found out that would be not able to get any parental leave ( paid) as I am not an australian citizen or permanent resident!

So I have no right to claim any benefits if I would have a baby of an australian citizen in australia!?!?!

I do not know how that would work? If there is anyone who was in a situation like that or has some advice!

I am working full time atm and my partner casual so there is no way I could live of my partners wages for a period of time!

thanks 
x


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Tassi_girl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in a really tricky situation, I am pregnant on my bridging visa A ( de facto partner visa, applied in november)!
> 
> ...


As the Australian parent of an Australian citizen child, your partner should investigate what benefits are available to him.

This is not in my area of expertise, so I think your partner should contact CentreLink and go from there.


----------



## Aria (Feb 2, 2015)

Do not panic, I genuinely think you should be able to, since you already applied for the de facto visa. But I'm not sure if the first stage of the visa is considered as "applying for a permanent residency" (because to be able to get the benefit you should be already applied for a permanent residency).

But from what I read, you should be able to get the blue interim Medicare once you've applied for the partner visa; and that should cover your hospital, GP, and checkups. I was pregnant when I was on my 820, went to public hospital etc with my blue interim Medicare. I also had cesarean and that was also covered with my blue Medicare.

My husband was able to claim Baby Bonus (back then) and FTA/B (it doesn't have to be you to claim the benefit, can also be your partner). I was also worried about claiming, as I wasn't a PR yet when the baby was born.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Even if you aren't eligible for parental benefits, the child's father would be. Your best source of information will be CentreLink.


----------



## Valentine1981 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm 6 months pregnant and I've been able to do everything with my interim medicare card that I receieved after lodging my 820 application while I was on BVA -(although I didn't fall pregnant until after my 820 was grated)....however from my research about paid parental leave - while benefits are usually restricted to citizens and PR holders - 820 visa holders are eligible for this benefit if they meet all the other work criteria


----------



## Homesickaussie (Oct 16, 2014)

Tassi_girl said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in a really tricky situation, I am pregnant on my bridging visa A ( de facto partner visa, applied in november)!
> 
> ...


Economically it sounds like your partner is better placed to care for the baby if indeed you are unable to claim benefits.
My hubby and I are in a similar situation here in the UK and we have agreed that he will take paternity leave and I will continue working after I take 2-3 weeks of annual leave after the birth.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

From what I know about parental leave payments (which is not alot) is that you won't be able to get it until your 820 is granted (which is hopefully before the baby is born) but I would check with Centrelink.

However they have a requirement on how long you have to have worked prior to the baby being born so you will need to see if either you or your partner qualify for it. The option may be that your partner says home and claims parental leave and you continue at work after a few weeks annual leave.


----------

